# Ages of Patriarchs



## arapahoepark (Mar 12, 2013)

I've been struggling recently with stuff I have read regarding the ages of the patriarchs. Some say the numbers were inflated like ANE others say it was a way to show that a lot of time had passed since Moses' day and the flood.
can anyone help me out on how to take these?
Thanks


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 12, 2013)

The age the Bible says they were is what age they were. 

Problem solved.


----------



## Fogetaboutit (Mar 13, 2013)

We do not know exacly how the living conditions on earth were before the flood and just after the flood. I'm guessing they probably had better food prior to the flood since it seems that it was only after the flood that eating animal meat started. There are different debated theories (ie:canopy theory) that might explain certain of the conditions prior to the flood, but as Rev. Glaser said the only thing we can be assured of is that the scriptures are correct and there's no reason to believe that years were not years. Remember that Jacob who was 130 years old told pharaoh that his days were "few" compared to his fathers.



> Genesis 47:9
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 9 And Jacob said unto Pharaoh, *The days of the years of my pilgrimage are an hundred and thirty years: few and evil have the days of the years of my life been, and have not attained unto the days of the years of the life of my fathers in the days of their pilgrimage*.


----------

